# Golden Tree (don't know what tree it is)



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Passed down this road the other night and something caught my attention .. the tree with the strange glow, no leaves, and some strange round things all over .. first attempt without tripod was to say the least a failure so I returned tonight, after spending a couple of days at home to recover from a nasty cold / possible Flu (everyone's been down with it at work).

I also grabbed a few shots up and down the road .. photo #1 exhibited that strange lighthouse effect, quickly eradicated with a spot of hot breath & clean up .. 

1.











2.










3.










4.










5.










6.










7.










8.










9.










10.










11.










12.










13.










14.










15.










16.










17.










18.










19.


----------

